

Browser Applications Framework That is based on Rails, CoffeeScript and love - mrblues
http://joosy.ws/

======
fingerprinter
I could definitely get behind this. My issue with Ember and Backbone is how
alone I feel when I'm trying to write something. Honestly, the convention of
Rails has always been really, really nice (until you hit a breaking point, but
by then you usually know what to do in some other way). I like the opinions
and I like that they are trying to make it drop dead simple to get up and
running with minimal fuss.

